# Bachlauf endlich fertig



## MadDog (4. Okt. 2010)

Geschafft, es ist endlich vollbracht. 
Noch rechtzeitig vor dem nahenden Herbst und Winter ist mein Bachlauf fertig geworden.

Ich filtere über 2 Oase Biotec 10. Das Wasser läuft in einen umgebauten IBC-Patronenfilter und von da aus entspringt der Bachlauf. Ausgang ist ein 100er Rohr das unter Bruchsteinen liegt, das es nicht sofort ins Auge fällt.
Der gesamte Bachlauf ist mit Kies (16-32) ausgelegt. Die schmallste Stelle ist 50 cm, die breiteste Stelle 1,20 m. Die Tiefe ist zwischen 15-25 cm.

Schaut Euch die Fotos an. Ich würde mich freuen, Eure Meinung zu hören.

Gruß aus Dortmund

Frank


----------



## Artur (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

hi, ich will dieses Jahr auch noch einen Bachlauf bauen weiß aber noch nicht wie:

Dein Bachlauf ist nicht schlecht, was mir jedoch nich so gefällt ist die sichtbare Folie und irgendwie sieht der Bach so "still" aus. Es fehlt mir ein bischen an "platsch" Stellen. Baue noch Kaskaden rein oder lege paar große Steine hinein.

 ich hoffe du bist mir nicht böse für die Kritik.


----------



## MadDog (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Hallo Artur,

natürlich bin ich total stinkig über deine Kritik. Aber du hast Recht. Die sichtbare Folie wird noch abgeschnitten, bzw. unter den Bruchsteinen gelegt. 
Kaskaden kann ich leider keine reinbauen, da der Bachverlauf zu flach ist. Ein Stein habe ich reingelegt, der wird auch schön umspült. Plätschern habe ich einmal beim Auslauf aus dem Filter, da ist sogar eine ziemlich starke Strömung.
In dem Bereich wo der Teich breiter wird, habe ich Pflanzen eingesetzt. Ich hoffe das diese den Winter überleben und nächstes Jahr wiederkommen und dann schön blühen.
Ich habe den Bachlauf so angelegt, das ich evtl. Fische im Frühjahr einsetzen kann. Ich würde ja gerne Notropis Chrosomus einsetzen, da mir diese gut gefallen.

Aber warten wir mal ab.

Danke für die Kritik.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Vechtaraner (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Hallo Frank
Dein Bachlauf sieht irgendwie ziemlich chaotisch,wild und zerstreut aus.Man könnte meinen  du hättest  ohne Plan einfach mal drauf los gelegt.
Ich würde die Steine anders anordnen(passender von Größe und Umfang) und die Zwischenräume mit Kies verschiedener Stärken auffüllen.Die Betonpfanzsteine hätte ich gleichfalls mit Kies oder kleineren Steinen"versteckt".
Der Bach bzw. der Wasserfluß wäre mir persönlich auch zu ruhig,aber dass ist eine Frage des Geschmack´s

Sorry ,aber ist ja auch nur meine Meinung,letzlich muss es ja DIR gefallen!
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Zuckerschniss (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Hallo Frank,

da ich ja selber auch einen eher ruhigen Bachlauf habe, gefällt mir Deiner natürlich auch sehr gut. Allerdings das Drumherum würde ich etwas nacharbeiten. Folie verstecken lässt sich  gut mit Ufermatten.
So z.B.



Das Bild ist vom letzten Jahr. Inzwischen ist fast alles zugewachsen.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

hallo frank 

da ich ja in diesem jahr auch nen bachlauf gebaut habe, musste ich deine bilder natürlich neugierig betrachten. 

sehr gut gefällt mir die flache steinplatte, über deren vorderkante das wasser in den teich fliesst, das sieht aus wie nen "miniwasserfall in breit". 

das "gebirgsbachfeeling" mit viel strömung, plätschern und "stromschnellen" war bei mir auch mangels höhe nicht möglich und der eine oder andere größere stein kommt bei dir bestimmt auch nach und nach noch im bachbett dazu, so ist es bei mir auch. und es ist ja auch jedesmal wieder schön, wenn man einen tollen stein, eine klasse wurzel oder ähnliches findet und ins gesamtkonzept harmonisch integrieren kann!

ehrlich gesagt ist aber deine gesamtlösung für meinen geschmack zu "steinlastig".  klar, die folie verschwindet noch, daher ignoriere ich sie mal einfach, aber das gesamte bachbett mit kies ausgelegt, dann den rand mit den bruchsteinen (die sich ja optisch sehr stark vom kies unterscheiden) und dann noch die pflanzsteine aussen dran (die ja wiederum "stein" aber "optisch total anders" sind), wirkt für mein auge zu unruhig und "unnatürlich steinig". vielleicht hättest du ja die möglichkeit, dich für eine art von steinen zu entscheiden und diese steinflut durch die eine oder andere "steinfreie stelle" (ufermatte!!!), schöne pflanze, wurzel usw.. etwas aufzulockern.  1-2 kleine ansätze bzgl wurzel, pflanzen usw.. sehe ich, aber die wirken für mich eher wie "nach den steinen noch aufgelegt" und nicht wie in den bachbau integriert.  auch würde ich darüber nachdenken, die folie UNTER den bruchsteinen mit ufermatte zu bedecken. einerseits um sie zu schützen, andererseits könntest du dann zwischen den bruchsteinen die eine oder andere lücke lassen und pflanzen bzw. ufermattensaat ansiedeln. 

was hast du denn geplant, um deine "filterkiste" am kopf des baches unsichtbar werden zu lassen? 

bitte nimm mir meine ehrlichen worte nicht übel, das ist natürlich nur meine persönliche meinung und in erster linie muss der bach ja DIR gefallen und nicht mir und wenn du zufrieden bist, ist das die hauptsache!


----------



## MadDog (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

An alle Kritiker, vorallem an die liebe Hexe,
ich stimme euch allen zu, der Bachlauf ist sehr steinlastig.
Aber er ist ja gerade erst fertig geworden. Die Pflanzsteine zum Zaun hin werden alle noch bepflanzt, so das die Pflanzen über den Rand der Steine wachsen.
Im Bachlauf selber sind auch Pflanzen, die hoffentlich schön wuchern und auch zum Teil den Rand bedecken.
Die Pflanzsteine zum Rasen hin werden auch noch bepflanzt, so dass sich ein schönen Gesamtbild ergibt.
Aber ob ich dieses Jahr noch viel schaffe, wird vom Wetter abhängig sein.

Gruß an alle - und danke für die Kritik und Anregungen


Frank


----------



## Artur (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

@zuckerschniss
habe mir mal dein Teichbauvideo angeguckt. Deine beiden Katzen sehen genau so aus wie unsere kleiner Tiger . Dein Bachlauf sieht echt gut aus. Die Steine haben eine perfekte größe für einen Bach. Kann man eigentlich den Bach so gestalten, dass man weder Folie noch Ufermatte sehen kann? Für mich ist die Ufermatte eine gute Lösung aber nicht die Perfekte.


----------



## scholzi (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Hi Leute....
@Frank
ich finde ihn auch nicht zu steinlastig, mir gefällt er sehr gut!
auch mit der Wurzel und dem __ Moos darauf.... 
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist!
Der Wasserstand wird sich noch leicht durch Ablagerungen, Algen, Blätter usw. erhöhen und du solltest gerade im unteren Bereich
drauf achtes, dass er nicht übers Ufer tritt!


----------



## MadDog (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

@ Scholzi

Danke Robert, du wirst mir immer sympathischer.  Danke für deinen Tip mit den Ablagerungen usw., aber das habe ich leider schon erlebt. Ich war so bekloppt und habe Bambus an den Bachlauf stehen gelassen, der natürlich jedemenge Blätter gelassen hat. Die Blätter haben sich dann vor der Staustufe angehäuft und der Bach ist übergelaufen, wobei ca. 2000 ltr. daneben gelaufen sind.
Ich werde jetzt noch versuchen die Plane so gut wie möglich zu verstecken, bzw. abzuschneiden und dann wollen wir mal sehen, wie der Bachlauf nächstes Jahr aussieht, wenn die Pflanzen wiederkommen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## scholzi (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Hi Frank


> du wirst mir immer sympathischer


das liegt bestimmt an meiner schicken Brille  .......


> Der Wasserstand wird sich noch leicht durch Ablagerungen, Algen, Blätter usw. erhöhen


 so erging es mir auch.... jetzt weiß ich, das ich nicht allein bin


----------



## Hexe_Mol (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*





scholzi schrieb:


> das liegt bestimmt an meiner schicken Brille l




ich haber zwar keine so schicke brille, aber dafür einen vorschlag. 

wie wäre es denn, bei der bepflanzung der pflanzsteine ganz gezielt auch einige immergrüne pflanzen auszuwählen, die relativ niedrig und horstig wachsen, so dass auch den winter über zumindest ein teil der steinränder durch das blattwerk verdeckt ist?


----------



## MadDog (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Meine liebe Hexe Mol,
da hast du genau den Nagel auf den Kopf getropfen. 
Genau das hat mir vorgeschwebt. Für die Pflanzsteine am Zaun entlang habe ich evtl. an __ Lavendel und Erika gedacht.
Für die Pflanzsteine zum Rasen hin hatte ich an __ Bodendecker gedacht, die evtl. auch in den Bachlauf rein wachsen. Außerdem wollte ich versuchen die Bruchsteine evtl. auch noch zu bepflanzen.
Dabei will wir meine Nachbarin helfen, die ist gelernte Floristin.

Wenn du aber Ideen habe solltest, kannst du mir diese gerne mitteilen.

Gruß und ein schönes WE

Frank


----------



## Zuckerschniss (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Hallo Artur,

danke für das Kompliment. Die Aufnahmen sind vom letzten Jahr, da war der Bach ganz neu. Jetzt siehst Du kaum noch was von den Ufer-Matten, die sind voller __ Moos und Pflanzen. Folie siehst Du keine mehr.


----------



## wateryucca (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Hallo!
Mir gefällt der Bachlauf sehr gut!!!
Geschmäcker sind Gott sei Dank verschieden- mir gefallen Teiche und Bachläufe auch besser wo mehr Steine, Felsen und Gesteinsbrocken (z.B.:Felsenlagune) sind als zu viele Pflanzen (Dschungel).


----------



## Maifisch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Hallo Frank!
Deine Folie würd ich jetzt nicht unbedingt abschneiden, sondern unter der Folie ne schöne tiefe, breite Furche ziehen, die Folie reinlegen und die Erde wieder rein. Und dort kannst du auch Pflanzen setzen, außerdem rutscht die Folie auch nicht mehr so leicht weg.... z.B. bei sintflutartigen Regenfällen. Und versuch in die Pflanzsteine evtl Polsterstauden zu setzen, die dann runter wachsen, stell ich mir jetzt auch sehr schön vor. 

Ach du meine Güte, ich seh grad, der Beitrag ist vom letzten Jahr. Wie sieht der Bachlauf jetzt bei dir aus....?????

LG Sonja


----------

